# ספיירים ורזרבה, שמעו סיפור....



## ניהול אירועים אישי (24/9/13)

ספיירים ורזרבה, שמעו סיפור.... 
שמעו סיפור...
איך עושים כסף קל באולמות אירועים...
אולם אירועים מוכר באוזר השרון, רב המלצרים (בידיעת מנהל האולם) פותח כמעט מדי אירוע את שולחן הספיירים מבלי לספור את אורחים, מבלי לבדוק אם יש כסאות פנויים באולם תוך החתמה זריזה של אבא/ אח / חתן על טופס פתיחת שולחן רזרבה....
בסוף הערב או למחרת כשהזוג מגיע לשלם ולסגור חשבון נאמר להם שהיו להם נניח 15 איש רזרבה ושעבורם יש להוסיף 3000 שח, אבל שבתור "מערוף" האולם מוכן לקבל רק 2000 שח אבל במזומן....
אותם 2000 שח מתחלקים כמובן בין מנהל האולם ורב המלצרים שהוא המבצע בפועל והם משלשלים לכיסם אלפי שקלים בחודש רק מהקומבינה הזו....

שימו לב, יש עוד דרכים רבות להוציא כסף מזוגות, לקצר את האירוע ,לוודא שהוא יסתיים מוקדם - כי למה לשלם עוד שכר למלצרים, עוד שימוש בחשמל, עוד כסף למנקה בשירותים, כשאפשר לסיים מוקדם יותר?

מוגש כחומר למחשבה


----------



## יוסי האדום (24/9/13)

זה ממש גזל...


----------



## lanit (24/9/13)

לנו קרה דבר דומה 
בגלל שדובר על חתונה קטנה, ידענו בדיוק כמה אנשים הגיעו כבר למחרת.
אני כבר הייתי מחוממת לגמרי ורציתי לבקש שיתנו לנו את השמות של מי שנדרשה להם הושבה (כי הרי אם הגיעו יותר אנשים, הם לא אמורים להופיע בסידור הושבה).
בסוף הבחור שלח לאולם מייל לקוני שלספירתנו הגיעו X אנשים, ושלחו לנו חשבונית מתוקנת בלי ויכוח.

אז כן, חשוב לשים לב. ואגב, לנושא הטיפים- זו סיבה טובה לחכות עם הטיפ למנהל האירוע עד לגמר החשבון.


----------



## תותית1212 (24/9/13)

זאת פרסומת
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
בקרוב מאוד תגיע ההמלצה לקחת מנהל אירועים אישי בתשלום.

וחבל שאנשים נחמדים כבר הספיקו להגיב לך.


----------



## ניהול אירועים אישי (24/9/13)

ממש לא פרסומת 
חבל שאת לא מכירה אותי, מזה שנים שאני פה, מעולם לא המלצתי על עצמי ולא עשיתי פה פרסום מסווה - לא מאמין בזה

ולא, לא הולכת להגיע כאן הודעה על מנהל אישי בתשלום, אפשר להסתפק באח / אחות / חבר / חברה - רק לדעת לפקוח עיניים

וכן, יש עוד טריקים רבים שנוקטים בהם בעלי ומנהלי אולמות - על חלקם אולי שמעת, על אחרים פחות... וכן - יש יתרון לניסיון

הסיפור מעלה הינו אמיתי, מסוג הדברים שעדיף לדעת מאשר לא לדעת, כדי לשים לב לא ליפול בפח הזה, עובדה שכבר הגיבו אנשים ושיתפו שגם להם זה קרה

ועכשיו, אפשר להמשיך, בלי אייקונים של טרולים


----------



## יוסי האדום (24/9/13)

לי יש שאלה... 
ואשמח גם עם ronitvas ואחרים יענו..

מההכרות שלך עם עולם החתונות...
כמה נראה לך מנהל אירוע חוסך לזוג? (מכל השטיקים של האולמות)
חוץ מראש שקט שהוא מקבל בחתונה..

כמובן שאין אומדן מדויק... אבל סדר גודל...


----------



## דורמורי (24/9/13)

נראה לי שקשה למדוד את זה 
תפקיד שקשה למדוד בעיניי בכסף. הוא אמור לדאוג שהאירוע יתקתק בכל ההיבטים שלו מבחינת האולם לפחות. הוא לא יכול לארגן שהצלם יבנה קומפוזיוציות יפות, ושהדיג'יי ינגן את הדברים הנכונים, אבל בכל מה שקשור לאולם, קייטרינג, הושבה, סיוע, פתרון תקלות, אלתורים והכל בסבר פנים מעולות - קל לי להגיד לך כמה צריך לשלם לו (בחודש, או בטיפ) ולנחש טווח הגיוני לסוג כזה של עבודה, אבל כמה הוא חוסך לזוג?


----------



## ניהול אירועים אישי (24/9/13)

לי יש תשובה 
קודם כל זה נורא תלוי באיזה שלב אתה מערב מנהל אירוע - ככל שתקדים לערב מנהל אירוע הרי שתוכל לחסוך יותר - ההכרות שלו עם עולם האירועים, עם ספקים , עם טריקים, שטיקים ושאר מריעין יכולה לחסוך לך סכום כספי יפה מאוד בסופו של תהליך

היכולת לחסוך כסף לזוג מתחילה בשלב הראשון של סגירת הספקים, ממשיכה לאורך הדרך בעצות, הדרכה וטיפים קטנים ששווים המון כסף, ומגיעה לשיאה בערב האירוע - למשל ביכולת להיות אחראי על אי פתיחת ספיירים, למשל ביכולת למנוע מהצלם לגשת לחתן השיכור ולדרוש טיפ לו , לאנשי הצוות שלו ולנהג שלהם שמחכה ברכב, למשל במתן דגש על כך שלא מדליקים לך את האורות באולם בחצות ועוד ועוד ועוד - אם אפשר לכמת את כל זה לכסף, לא תמיד, אבל עוגמת הנפגש שעלולה להגרם היא ענקית!!!

לדוגמא - טריק ידוע הוא שבהרבה אולמות רב המלצרים מדליק בחצות או חצות וקצת את האורות באולם ונעלם , לא משנה אם הוא קירקר סביבכם משך כל האירוע , בשלב הזה של הדלקת האור הוא יעלם כאילו בלעה אותו האדמה , מספיקות עשר דקות כאלה של העלמות וחיפוש אחריו ו"תמצאו מישהו שיכבה את האור" "איפה רב המלצרים" וכו, כדי לסיים את האירוע ואת המסיבה
האינטרס שלו הרי הוא שבעל הבית שלו יהיה מרוצה, הזוג לא מעניין אותו, מחר יש לו זוג חדש באותו אולם, עם אותו הבוס....

באולם מסויים בו ניהלתי אירוע , ידעתי מראש שמדליקים שם את האור בחצות ורבע בערך , אמרנו מראש שאנחנו לא מוכנים לזה ועדיין קלטתי את רב המלצרים עושה דרכו לכיוון המפסק, מרגע זה ועד לתום הערב פשוט עמדתי ליד המפסק ולא זזתי - כמובן שהמסיבה נמשכה ואיש לא התקרב למפסק החשמל באותו  הערב. למחרת מן הסתם הם חזרו לסורם...


לסיכום, חלק מהחיסכון הכספי תלוי בשלב בו אתה מערב מנהל אירוע - מוקדם יותר טוב יותר 
חלק מהתפקיד של מנהל אירוע נועד למנוע עוגמת נפש מזוגות ולוודא שהם מקבלים שירות מלא עבור הכסף אותו הם משלמים למקום ולשאר הספקים

עד פה


----------



## elinoket (26/9/13)

מה הקטע של האורות? 
כאילו עד שלא מכבים את האור השעון ממשיך לדפוק?
זיבי אני הולכת הביתה ושיחפשו אותי בסיבוב!


----------



## ronitvas (24/9/13)

הכוונה היא למפיק ביום האירוע? 
אם כן, אז החסכון הוא לא בהכרח מספרי, למרות ששוב, כפי שעידו ציין, הוא מכיר ויודע ויכול בוודאי לחסוך עלויות נוספות שאתם כזוג מתחתן לא יכולים לראות (וגם לא אמורים)....
כמו כן, יש מישהו שתמיד נמצא עם היד על הדופק. הוא אמור לדאוג שהכל יהיה כמו שסוכם (ויש מספיק סיפורים לתנאים שלא קויימו או שקויימו בחלק רק בחלק מההסכמים). זה משחרר את הזוג ואת בני המשפחה להנאה בלבד. כל הדאגות עוברות למפיק/ה.
אף אחד מבני המשפחה לא יכול לעקוב אחרי כל הסיכומים וההסכמים (בכתב ו/או בעל פה). וביום האירוע לרוב אתה לא תדע אם הדברים התנהלו כפי שתוכננו, אלא אם מדובר במקרה חריג.
דוגמה קטנה - יש לי חברה שהזמינה פרחים בצבע מסויים וברגע שהיא נכנסה לאולם היא גילתה שזה לא מה שהיא הזמינה. יופי. כאילו היא יכולה לעשות משהו.... אז היא שיחררה, אבל זה ממש לא בסדר ובתכלס, היא גם לא קיבלה פיצוי כלשהו. 
עם מישהו שנמצא במקום מהבוקר ודואג שהכל יתוקתק זה לא יכול לקרות.
כמו כן, מישהו מטעמך ידאג ש*אתה* תהיה מרוצה ויהיה אחראי על הכל - כולל על הדברים שנוטים לא לראות במהלך האירוע - ניקיון שירותים, פתיחת רזרבות, כל המנות יוצאות ובזמן וכו'.

אני יודעת שאני משוחדת מעט, אבל לדעתי שבעיני חייב!!!! אבל חייב!!! להיות מנהל חיצוני. באיזה שם שלא תקראו לו. 
אני חושבת שמנהל אירוע שהוא מצד האולם יש לו אינטרס שהאירוע יתוקתק, זה נכון, אבל לפעמים הוא בצד הלא נכון.
נכון, זה עולה עוד כסף, אבל לא חייב לעלות הרבה, אם לוקחים מישהו רק לאירוע. 
זה מאוד מקובל פה ומתחיל להיות מקובל גם בארץ (בעיקר בבר/בת מצווה ואירועים אחרים). הצוות שלי יוצא לא מעט לליווי אירועים....
משום מה, דווקא בחתונות זה פחות נתפס....

וכמו שאני תמיד אומרת - המוטו פה, בארה"ב, הוא שהכלה והחתן צריכים להתרכז בתפקיד שלהם - להיות החתן והכלה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ושהמפיק יתרכז בעבודה שלו - להפיק את האירוע/או חלק ממנו.
זה משנה את כל התמונה


----------



## ניהול אירועים אישי (24/9/13)

חותם על כל מילה שכתבה רונית 
מה שהיא אמרה...
חותם על כל מילה
אני מאמין שהזוג והמשפחה צריכים להגיע לאירוע ולהתרכז בלארח את האורחים שהגיעו אליהם ולכבודם, לחגוג, להנות, ולא להתעסק עם שאר הדברים
נכון, זה עולה כסף, אבל זה שווה כל כך הרבה יותר...


----------



## ronitvas (24/9/13)

ועוד דבר בנוגע לכסף 
אני ממליצה את בני הזוג שאני מפיקה להם להעביר את הכסף דרכי.
ויש לזה כמה סיבות:
1. אני הלקוח ולא הם ואני זאת שאמורה לדאוג לאינטרסים שלהם.
2. אני, כמפיקה, מקבלת תנאי תשלום טובים יותר ברוב המקרים, כך שמרבית מהתשלום אני מעבירה רק אחרי שאני מוודאה במיליון אחוז שבני הזוג מרוצים ואכן הספקים עמדו בהתחייבויות והאירוע היה מעולה.
3. יש נטייה ידועה לבעלי אולמות בעיקר (לא לכולם!!!!) וגם לספקים (שוב, לא לכולם!!!) לגבות טיפים שמנים לאחר האירוע, כשכולם מבושמים מאושר ואלכוהול. היו מקרים שלקחו טיפים גם מבני הזוג וגם מההורים. מפיק שנמצא באירוע הוא זה שאחראי על חלוקת הטיפים (לפי מידת הרצון של בני הזוג). והיו לי גם אירועים שלא שילמנו טיפים (למשל כשהכריחו אותנו לשלם "שכר מלצרים")....


----------



## יוסי האדום (24/9/13)

תודה ronitvas וניהול אירועים אישי... 
יש לכם דרך לכמת ... גם אם זה רק בערך... את הכסף שהזוג לא מפסיד ממנהל אירוע ביום החתונה?

על הספיירים שלא נפתחים, על פיצוי שמקבלים מהגברת פרחים, ועל הטיפים שלא משלמים לנהג של הצלם שלא קיים בכלל? אלפים? מאות? עשרות?


----------



## ronitvas (24/9/13)

אין לי מושג 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
זה תלוי אולי בכמה רוצים לעבוד עליך ביום האירוע.....


----------



## יום וליל (25/9/13)

זה מאוד תלוי בסוג בחתונה והמקום 
אני יכולה להגיד לך מניסיון שלי שבחתונה הספציפית שלנו לא היה צורך,
אפילו לא ביקשנו מקרוב משפחה או חבר שיעשה משהו.

אנחנו לא שתינו ככה שבסוף הערב חילקנו אישית את הטיפים למלצרים
קבענו עם כל הספקים למחרת יום החתונה שנשלם להם,
אמרנו להורים לא לתת כלום לאף אחד (לא ביקשו מהם כלום אבל אנחנו הדרכנו אותם לפני)
כאשר חתמנו עם הספקים הוספנו שורה שהסכום הוא הסכום הסופי ואין להוסיף או לבוא בדרישה של טיפים למינהם,
אמרנו לתקליטן שלא משנה לי אם הוא בא לבד או עם צוות של 20, הסכום הוא אותו סכום ויקח את זה בחשבון.

חוץ מזה לא היו לנו עוד הרבה נותני שירות
אנחנו היחידים שהלכנו לראות דברים,
הספקים הכירו רק אותנו. והבינו שאנחנו בעלי האירוע.

לחתונות גדולות במיוחד (לנו היו 400 איש) או לחתונות מורכבות
אני ממליצה על מארגן.


----------



## ronitvas (24/9/13)

ממש לא פרסומת
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אם תבדקי בכרטיס האישי שלו תראי שהוא ותיק ועוזר רבות (כמובן בתקופות הפחות לחוצות שלו) בעיצות ובתרומה מהידע שלו.
זה מצויין שאתם עומדים על המשמר, אבל פה בהחלט לא מדובר בפרסומאי


----------



## תותית1212 (24/9/13)

טוב, נכנעתי. מתנצלת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אז יהיה נחמד אם יפרסם טיפים נקודתיים איך נמנעים מרמאות.
ברמת חתימת חוזה, או אפילו איך להדריך את אנשי הקשר מטעם הזוג במהלך החתונה.

ומתנצלת שוב


----------



## ronitvas (24/9/13)




----------



## ניהול אירועים אישי (24/9/13)

בכיף, וגם קצת מידע 
התנצלות מתקבלת בחיוך
אם תקראי את ההודעה למעלה בה נתתי תשובה לשאלה שעלתה, תגלי בין השורות לא מעט מידע מועיל
קשה קצת להדריך את אנשי הקשר מטעם הזוג לכל תרחיש- זה עניין של ניסיון, של הכרות עם התחום, של הדברים הקטנים שלא תמיד ניתן להסביר
זה כמו שתבני בית - את תעסיקי עשרים בעלי מקצוע - החל מרצף , שרברב, קבלן, נגר, אינסלטור ועוד ועוד ועוד, ומעל כולם - יהיה לך מפקח בניה, זה מישהו שעושה את זה שנים, שיודע למה לשים לב ומה חשוב ויודע גם איך לדבר עם כל בעל מקצוע ברמה שלו ובשפה שלו, זה לא משהו שקל לרכוש ואני חושב שאם תקחי חבר / חברה שיפקחו על הבית שאת בונה - יהיה אפשר להסביר להם בגודל מה מצופה מהם ולמה הם צריכים לשים לב (שהרצפה תהיה ישרה, שלא יהיו סדקים בקירות) אבל יהיה בלתי אפשרי ללמד את התורה כולה...
וטיפים נקודתיים , יש מלא, אשמח אולי באמת לפרסם מדי פעם טיפ נקודתי
הנה אחד לדוגמא, שכתבתי לא מזמן

ברכות, נאומים ומסכת קיבוצית
אמא מכינה ברכה מרגשת? החברים מהעבודה כבר מתאמנים שבועיים על שיר שהם הכינו לכם? החבר'ה מהקיבוץ מתכננים לכם פאדיחות? קבלו הכל באהבה
בקשו מאחד מחבריכם הקרובים שירכז לפני האירוע את כל נושא הברכות – שידע מי מתכנן לברך ומה מתוכנן לקרות, תדרכו אותו לערוך רשימה מסודרת של המברכים על פי הסדר ומנו מישהו שיזמין את המברכים למרכז הבמה
חשוב לערוך בדיקה טרם האירוע לכל סרטון, מצגת, שיר או פלייבק שאמור לשמש בזמן הברכות

יש עוד מלא, אני כותב אותם מדי פעם אצלי


----------



## His sister Pam (24/9/13)

לא הבנתי.. 
הרי כשאני משלמת את החשבון לאולם (נניח יומיים- שלושה אחרי), אני כבר יודעת כמה אנשים היו, מה הם הביאו מתנה ואפילו סביר שכבר צלצלתי להודות להם/ הם צלצלו אליי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אז הוא בעצם בא וטוען שהגיעו לי עוד 15 אנשים שלא טרחו- לא להביא מתנה, לא להגיד שלום ולא לדבר עם אף אחד? הוא לא אמור לתת את השמות של האנשים שמגיעים ברזרבה?

ועוד שאלה- כמה עולה פחות או יותר מנהל אירוע חיצוני?

תודה


----------



## דורמורי (24/9/13)

גם אני תוהה 
מצד אחד, זה נותן פתח לרמאויות הן מצד הלקוחות והן מצד בעלי האולם - הוא יכול להגיד לך שהיו עוד 15 ואתה יכול להגיד לו שלא היו. בגלל זה חשוב למנות מישהו - מנהל אירועים חיצוני או אח/גיס/חבר טוב שעוד בשלב האירוע מדברים איתו (בעלי האולם, מנהל האירוע של האולם) ומוודאים שאין הפתעות. 

עוד דבר - מעולם לא נשאלתי לשמי על ידי מישהו מהאולם. גם לא ראיתי את זה קורה ונרשם ע"י מנהל האירוע של האולם, ככה שזה מוזר לי לדרוש שבעלי האירוע יידעו שמות של האורחים ש'הפתיעו ובאו' (ועל כן הוגדרו רזרבה). 

מה שכן, השרשור הזה גרם לי לשאוף לסכם את הנושא הזה טוב טוב עם האולם בפגישה הבאה.. (חוזה כבר סגור, כולל מחירים וחישובים והכל... עכשיו רק נשאר לבדוק איך הם מיישמים את זה בשטח).


----------



## Bobbachka (24/9/13)

חשוב לסכם עם האולם שלא 
משנה מה קורה, לא פותחים מקומות רזרבה ללא חתימה של איש הקשר שלכם.
ממנים אח/דוד/חבר או מפיק חיצוני שרק עם החתימה שלו פותחים רזרבות. ככה הממונה מטעמכם יוודא בדיוק מי הגיע, למי אין מקום והאם יש צורך בפתיחת רזרבות.
לפעמים יש שולחנות חצי מלאים/ מקומות פנויים וכו' שאפשר למלא קודם לכן, ללא פתיחת שולחנות מיותרים.

התשלום אגב, הוא בטח ובטח לא במזומן ולא ביום האירוע- את יתרת התשלומים משלמים לבעלי המקום באופן מסודר ולא למנהל אירוע/רב מלצרים או וואטאבר....


----------



## His sister Pam (24/9/13)

הוא כתב שהם כן החתימו 
את איש הקשר של המשפחה, כנראה רק אמרו לו שצריך לפתוח בלי לתת פרטים... צרי להדריך אותם שאול ולברר בדיוק מי וכמה אשים. בכלל לא בא לי להפיל את התפקיד הזה על אף אחד


----------



## His sister Pam (24/9/13)

למה לא? 
האם זה מעליב לשאול אנשים שבאו בהפתעה "שלום, מה שמכם?" ולרשום את השם? האם זה לא טריוואלי לעדכן את איש הקשר של המשפחה מי הגיע וכמה אנשים? (במקום להגיד רק "הגיעו רזרבות, אני פותח שולחן").
לא יודעת, נשמע לי כמו בקשה סבירה.


----------



## ניהול אירועים אישי (24/9/13)

תשובה לשעת צהריים 
זה פשוט, ראשית לא כל האורחים לוקחים את פתקי ההושבה שלהם, יש רבים שפשוט נוטים "להסתדר" ולשבת היכן שהם תכל'ס רוצים, הדבר גורם לאפקט הדומינו כי ברגע שזוג אורחים מתיישב במקום לא לו זה אוטומטית יוצר עודף בשולחן, עודף שמחפש מקום ישיבה במקום אחר ויוצר אפקט דומינו
שנית, לא בכל אירוע יש פתקי הושבה ו / או מקומות מסומנים
שלישית, לא בכל אולם מקפידים בכלל על השמות בכניסה, הבנות בכניסה לא עושות כלום כשהן רואות אורח שנכנס סלי לקחת פתק הושבה
רביעית, האינטרס של המקום (שוב, חלק מהמקומות..) זה לפתוח ספייר, בכל מקרה, על זה הם מרוויחים אקסטרה, מה 'כפת להם אחרי האירוע מזה שאת אומרת שלא כל האורחים שהיו רשומים ברשימה אכן הגיעו, מה 'כפת עכשיו לרב מלצרים (שעסוק עם 30 מלצרים ילדים שרק רוצים להתחבא ולדבר בפלאפון או לשלוח הודעה בוואטסאפ) מזה שיש מקומות פנויים באולם בהם ניתן להושיב אורחים כי אורחים אחרים לא הגיעו - הוא, מגיע לו אורח שטוען שאין לו איפה לשבת, יאללה - בוא נפתח את הספיירים...
הדבר האחרון שמטריד אותו זה לרשום מי זה האורח, לשאול לשמו וזה גם לא ממש משנה , ברגע שהספייר נפתח ברוב האולמות הזוג מחוייב בתשלום עבור שולחן מלא, גם אם ישבו בשולחן רזרבה רק 3 אנשים ,מחייבים ב 12 מנות.. למה ? רק לאלוהי האולמות הפתרון...
נכון, בחלק מהמקרים רב המלצרים מחוייב להחתים את בא כוחם של הזוג על טופס המאפשר לו לפתוח רזרבה אבל רעאבק - לתפוס את אח של הכלה או דוד של החתן שהם בשיא הלחץ, עם הילדים שלהם שרק עושים ברדק, עם ההתרגשות מהאירוע ,עם הלהגיד שלום לדודה בתיה שלא תעלב , להחתים אחד כזה בשיא הלחץ על פתיחת שולחן ספייר  - תראי לי אחד שלא יאמין לרב מלצרים, אחד שיבדוק שבאמת אין מקום באולם יותר, הם מיד חותמים

נכון, לפעמים צריך לפתוח רזרבה, יש גם דרך לחשב כמה אורחים יגיעו לאירוע אחרי שעשיתם אישורי הגעה, יש אפשרות למזער נזקים ולהקטין הסיכוי לפתיחת רזרבה, כשצריך לפתוח ספייר אז פותחים, אבל לרוב - האולמות מנצלים את זה כדי לעשות קופה על הזוג...
ועוד לא דיברנו על זה שהם מדליקים את האור מוקדם, גובים תשלום מופקע עבור שימוש בהגברה / תאורה / עמדת לדים  / טריק אחר.. מחיביים אתכם לעבוד עם ספקים שמופיעים ב"רשימת המומלצים" שלהם (עוד כסף קל לכיס - עמלה על כל אירוע שהוא סוגר לסטודיו בני הגדוול או לדי גי' בובו הנמוך), יש עוד המון תורה...

כשאתם לוקחים מישהו חיצוני אתם מבטיחים ראיה אובייקטיבית של הדברים, בטח לא לתת לאולם להחליט אם לפתוח או לא לפתוח ספיירים, אם לתת לכם להביא בעל מקצוע מסויים או לא, אם להדליק את האורות בחצות או לא...

זה אירוע של פעם בחיים,
בשאיפה

עידו


----------



## PooKiPsiT (24/9/13)

איך בכלל סופרים את האנשים? 
במיוחד באירועים גדולים...

הרי לא כולם תמיד יושבים במקום שלהם. חלק הולכים לדבר עם חברים בשולחן אחר ואז חוזרים, חלק הולכים לשירותים או יוצאים החוצה וחוזרים. אף אחד הרי לא זוכר אם כל פרצוף ספציפי נספר או לא, בטח לא מישהו שלא מכיר אישית את הנוכחים. איך סופרים בצורה אמינה?


----------



## ניהול אירועים אישי (24/9/13)

ספירה באולם 
בשביל זה את מתחייבת למינימום מסויים לפני האירוע- מספר אורחים מינימלי עליו בכל מקרה תשלמו גם אם יגיעו פחות
מכאן הכל מתחיל
האולם מתחייב למספר מסויים של ספיירים באוכל, בציוד, בכוח האדם, במקום וכו לפי אחוז ביחס למספר המינימלי עליו התחייבת

בפועל - אם לא פותחים מקומות ספייר הרי שהזוג מחוייב על המספר המינימלי עליו התחייבו ואם פותחים ספייר הרי שמחייבים לפי שולחן / אדם - כל אולם והדרך שלו

למשל  אם התחייבת לאולם על 350 אורחים ולא פתחו ספייר, אז המספר שהגיע בפועל לא ממש משנה אם היו 340-345 או 330, את בכל מקרה מחויבית על 350 עליו התחייבת

אם התחייבת על 350 ונפתחו ספיירים את מחוייבת עליהם (לפי שולחן / אדם / המצאה אחרת), הם הרי לא ממש בודקים אם אכן אין יותר מקומות בשולחנות לפני שהם פותחים ספיירים, מה כפת להם


----------



## lanit (24/9/13)

ולפעמים מתקתקים בכניסה 
עם counter כזה, או השומר או בעמדת פתקיות הושבה.


----------



## דורמורי (24/9/13)

ואם חזרתי לאוטו להביא משהו 
אני נספר פעמיים? השומר אמור לזכור מישהו מבין 400 אורחים?
לא מצליח להבין איך נספרים אנשים - 
מעבר להתחייבות.


----------



## lanit (25/9/13)

אתה יודע איך זה בשכר מינימום... 
מינימום מוטיבציה, מה איכפת לו אחד יותר אחד פחות? זה אמור לתת סדר גודל למנהל בהתמקחות בסוף.


----------



## תותית1212 (25/9/13)

זה בדיוק העניין 
אצלנו התחייבנו על 260 איש.
הדרכתי את האחראים שלנו (אח של החתן ובנדוד של הכלה) שידאגו שכל האורחים משני הצדדים יושבים על כסא, ואם חסר למישהו- יתחילו להעביר כסאות בין שולחן לשולחן. כך שבעצם שילמתי על 260 כסאות.
ברגע שחסר כסא ואין מאיפה להביא- אז יפתחו רזרבות.
זה מדבר על אירוע בופה כמובן.
בעניין הזה הקייטרינג של נאות קדומים היה ממש בסדר, ואפילו לא נפתחה רזרבה אחת.
בנוסף, חשוב לדעת איך סופרים לכם את הילדים. אני ספרתי לפי כסא- והושבתי ילדים על כיסא בסידור שולחנות רק מגיל 3- כי אחרת במילא הם יושבים על ההורים.

פפפ, נזכרתי איזה כאב ראש זה היה!
אבל מה, יומיים לפני זה הם הצליחו להלחיץ אותי, בהתחלה התחייבנו על 250 ומהלחץ שלהם התחייבנו על עוד 10 יומיים לפני (שאלוהים יודע אם הגיעו בכלל). 
לגבי נאות קדומים- כן, הצוות שם די פח, הקייטרינג סבבה.


----------



## יוסי האדום (25/9/13)

אז אצלנו יש אפליקציה... 
אנחנו רושמים את כל המוזמנים שלנו באתר. בקבלת פנים מחכות הדיילות עם פתקיות ההושבה ואייפדים... כל מי שמגיע ומקבל מסומן באייפד. לאחר מכן לא רק שאני מקבל מספר שהגיע אלא גם שמות...

כמובן שפתיחת רזרבה רק על ידי מישהו שמאושר על ידנו... 

ד"א חשוב לבדוק ... האם פתיחת רזרבה זה פר כיסא שנפתח או שפותחים ישר את כל השולחן...


----------



## דורמורי (25/9/13)

iplan? 
א. אנחנו גם משתמשים בה. נקווה לטוב...

ב. מה זה 'מאושר על ידינו'? האם האישור 'ספציפי' לשם? תחשוב על הסיטואציה, אורח מחפש איפה לשבת ועד שאתה/מישהו 'מוסמך מטעמך' מאשר לרב מלצרים/מנהל אירוע לשבת, הוא מחכה? 
אני אשכרה מנסה להבין איך זה עובד :\


----------



## יוסי האדום (25/9/13)

לא זכרתי את השם... 
א. כן.. iplan...
ב. מישהו שהגדרנו שהוא זה שמאשר את פתיחת הכיסא.

יש לנו חתונה מאוד קטנה אז גם אני מקווה שלא יהיו הפתעות. דבר נוסף אני מקוה שאם זה יקרה, זה יקרה בקבלת פנים ובגלל שאנחנו חתונה כל כך קטנה פשוט ימצאו לו מקום לשבת... 
(ככה האולם טוען גם שהוא עושה ולא יודע למה אני מאמין להם)


----------



## Bobbachka (25/9/13)

לגבי ב' 
בגלל זה צריך למנות מישהו מטעמך ולא שאתה בתור חתן תאשר פתיחת רזרבה בתוך כל הבלאגן.
זה אולי נשמע מלחיץ מאוד, אבל צריך לזכור שאחרי החופה יש שלב של כ-10 דקות בלאגן שהנציג צריך להיות בשטח לטובת ההושבה.
אחרי 10 דקות- רבע שעה, כבר כולם מוצאים את מקומם והתפקיד שלו פחות או יותר נגמר.

יותר מזה, בתור חתן-כלה הייתי ממליצה להמתין עם עניין הכניסה לאולם בזמן ההושבה כדי שכולם ימצאו את מקומם בשלום ולא תהיה מוטרד בעניינים האלה.


----------



## arapax (25/9/13)

מסכימה ומוסיפה 
שכדאי שאותו אדם שאמון על אישור פתיחה של רזרבות לא יהיה מישהו מהמשפחה הגרעינית של החתן והכלה (כלומר, לא הורים או אחים של), אלא מישהו ממעגל קצת יותר רחוק שאתם סומכים עליו. המשפחה הגרעינית כולם מאד עסוקים בלקבל ברכות, נשיקות, חיבוקים, וכיוב' עיקרי הערב 
כבר הייתי בחתונה שבה האח של החתן היה אחראי על אישור רזרבות וגם אני וגם החבר הצמוד של האחות של החתן עמדנו רבע שעה ליד השולחן שהקצו לנו בסידורי ישיבה וחיכינו שהמלצר יקבל אישור להביא לנו כיסא. שנינו, אגב, אישרנו הגעה ברגע שקיבלנו הזמנה.


----------



## ניהול אירועים אישי (25/9/13)

טיפ קטן לפני אירוע , והפעם טיפ ירוק! 
שלטי הכוונה

תליתם שלטי הכוונה לחתונה.  כל האורחים הגיעו וכולם מצאו את הדרך – מעולה!
כעת נשאר דבר חשוב לא פחות – לדאוג להסרת השלטים על מנת שצמתים, תמרורים ועמודי הרמזורים יחזרו להיות נקיים ומוכנים לזוג הבא שירצה לתלות עליהם שלטי הכוונה...
מנו מבעוד מועד בן משפחה או חבר שידע שתפקידו הוא הסרת שלטי ההכוונה לאחר האירוע.
ככה גם תהיו ידידותיים לסביבה, גם תשמרו על ניקיון ארצנו וגם תמנעו מאפשרות קבלת קנס.


----------



## דורמורי (25/9/13)

שאלה לגבי אישורי הגעה 
מתי נהוג להתקשר לוודא הגעה? אני חושב ששמעתי 10 ימים (ימי עסקים? ימי אבטלה? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) לפני החתונה. 
ואז המתלבטים/לא יודעים/צרו קשר שבוע הבא - מתקשרים אליהם שוב בתחילת שבוע החתונה.


----------



## ronitvas (25/9/13)

10 ימים עד שבועיים זה סבבה 
בדיוק מהסיבה שלפעמים צריך לעשות "ווידוי הריגה" לכאלה שמתנדנדים.
ימים רגילים 
שבועיים מראש אנשים כבר יודעים אם בכוונתם להגיע או לא - להוציא בלתמי"ם


----------



## ניהול אירועים אישי (26/9/13)

לגבי אישורי הגעה 
כדאי להתחיל כשבועיים לפני האירוע ועד 10 ימים לפני האירוע לסיים סבב טלפונים ראשון
אחר כך לעשות סבב נוסף לאלו שלא ידעו / היססו / לא היו בטוחים שאולי אם בכלל יגיעו... 
חשוב לנסות להקטין כמה שניתן את כמות "סימני השאלה" בקרב האורחים - מגיעים / לא מגיעים, בלי מתנדנדים ככל הניתן.
חשוב שגורם חיצוני יעשה את אישורי ההגעה - לא הזוג, לא ההורים, לא האחים, קחו חבר , חברה, שכן או שכנה , או כמה חבר'ה שיחלקו ביניהם את רשימות האורחים - רק כך תוכלו להגיע לתשובות אמיתיות מהמוזמנים
המוזמנים נוטים לעיתים להרגיש לא נעים מהמזמינים כשאלו מתקשרים אישית לוודא הגעתם ולכן אומרים שהם מגיעים גם כשאין הם מתכוונים לכך, בעוד שכלפי גורם שלישי (שכן, חבר, חברת אישורי הגעה) הם מרגישים הרבה יותר חופשי לתת תשובה אמיתית..
אפשר גם להגיד לחבר או למי שמבצע עבורכם את שיחות אישורי ההגעה להציג עצמו כאילו שהוא מהאולם, זה גם עובד...

אחרי שאספתם אישורי הגעה אתם צריכים להגיע למצב שיש לכם 2 רשימות - מגיעים ומתנדנדים, ועל פיהן לתת מספר סופי עליו אתם מתחייבים לקייטרינג או לאולם, איך להגיע למספר המדוייק עם הכי פחות סיכון? זו כבר תורה אחרת...


----------



## PooKiPsiT (26/9/13)

תמיד שעשע אותי עניין ה"מתקשרים מהאולם" 
זה שקר די ידוע. קיימים בכלל אולמות שבאמת מספקים אישורי הגעה?


----------



## ronitvas (26/9/13)

יש חברות שעושות אישורי הגעה....


----------



## PooKiPsiT (26/9/13)

נכון, אבל הן לא קשורות לאולם.


----------



## דורמורי (26/9/13)

מסכים 
אישורי הגעה זה לא עניין לחתן כלה. במקרה שלי כנראה בן משפחה יעזור אבל בהחלט אבקש ממנו להציג עצמו בצורה מקצועית ולא אישית, קרי 'מדברים מארגון החתונה של' ולא 'היי זאת אחות של...'. זאת גם הזדמנות טובה לחדד משהו על החתונה במקרה שלי שקשור ללו"ז. (כי זה בשישי והחופה לא גמישה בזמן).

התחייבות לאולם/קייטרינג - כבר בוצעה בשלב החוזה. נתנו מספר נמוך (250) ואני מבין מההזמנות שנוספו עם הזמן שנגיע להרבה יותר - האולם אמר שעד 4 ימים לפני האירוע לא אכפת לו גם אם נגיד שמגיעים הרבה הרבה יותר, רק שנגיד.
או שהתכוונת ל'מספר סופי' אחר, הסופי האמיתי? כי אשמח לשמוע משהו על התורה הזאת


----------

